# Simplest way to hook up VIP 222k receiver.



## Soulweeper

I work for a retailer doing Exede, and have my first Dish install coming up, for my mother in law. She's switching from Directv, so pole and cables already in place.

My concern is the easiest way to connect the dish to the receiver, and control two tv's. I see these diagrams online, with diplexers and all that, and maybe I'm looking at it wrong, but can't you simply run two coax cables from the dish to the two satellite in ports, and then run a coax from the yellow port to the second tv? I could swear that's how it was set up last time they had dish, with the dual tuner, before switching to Directv. I wasn't doing that type of work back then, but still. I remember it being very simple.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RBA

It should work. Is the pole the right diameter?


----------



## Soulweeper

No, it's 2" O.D. I believe all Dish mounts are 1 5/8, but I can use an adapter.


----------



## scooper

Depends on where the 2 rooms are and what LNB you have.

Typically, you'll get either a 1000.2 WA dish / LNB or a 1000.2 EA dish /LNB (in some markets a 1000.4 dish/ LNB EA setup is required). All these LNBs are what they call DishProPlus (or DPP for short). This is good because it means you need only 1 cable from the LNB to the 222 receiver, where you will have either a DPP Separator or a DPP Triplexor.

The DPP Separator is used strictly to "split" the satellite signal for the DPP LNB to each tuner. With this setup, you would then need a 2nd coax cable headed to the TV2 .

The DPP Triplexor is nice if you want to share that cable for either TV2 distribution, OTA antenna, or the UHF remote extender (pick one of the 3 choices - you can't do the UHF remote extender with anything else, you MIGHT be able to combine the OTA and TV2 distribution ). In any case, at the other end, you would use a Diplexor. The SAT port would go up to the Dish, and the ANT/OTA port would be used for the other purpose. The triplexor is a diplexor and a DPP Separator in one box.

You can accomplish the same thing as the triplexor if you use a diplexor right before the DPP Separator.

There is nothing preventing you from using 2 coax cables from the DPP LNB down to the 222 reciever (one to each tuner), but most people find it easier to run just 1 cable and use the separator / triplexor.

Just remember to have the common cable between diplexors, or between the diplexor and the triplexor.

And yes, I have a VIP222K with an MT2 OTA adapter and using the home distribution port and extending the UHF remote cable with the triplexor. I put the UHF remote antenna on the ANT port of the diplexor in the attic., and TV2 distribution / OTA are on their own cable.


----------



## Soulweeper

^^ Thank you for all that info! Even though most of it is foreign language, haha.

The cable is already in place, that is why I ask. They're switching from Directv to Dish. There is already a coax in place from the last time they had Dish, and that went from the receiver to the second tv. They are about 20 feet apart, in a mobile home.

I heard that the dual tuner will ship with a triplexer, but I would still need a diplexer, and the guy I work for should have those, but he might not.

So....the DPP Separator doesn't come with the receiver, correct? If that's the case, I'm sure not buying one. It's $32 , according to that link you posted.I'll run the two cables.

There is no OTA. They're old, and nothing fancy.  They're simply switching for the promotion.

I need this to be as simple as possible.


----------



## scooper

Ok - they have a cable (from before) going from the old receiver location to the TV2 - use that cable directly.

The UHF remote antenna is probably safe to leave on the port on the receiver.

This leaves the cable (or cables) from the dish to the receiver. If you have 2 cables, you can use them no problems. For a single cable, it really doesn't matter whether you have the Separator or the triplexor - they will both work. One cable to the LNB, the sat ports to the 2 tuner ports on the receiver. It's Straight forward. If the customer has an OTA antenna, put in a diplexor and go for it.


----------



## Soulweeper

Oh ok....gotcha(I think ) The triplexer that supposedly ships with the dish, essentially being a three way splitter, can still be used. I just use a single cable from the lnb, to the triplexer, use two of the three ports to split the signal, tehn connect to each of the satellite input ports on the 222, then the single coax from the receiver to TV2, and the remote antenna has it's own port. Done!

Correct?

Or I could just use the two cable that are already there.


----------



## harsh

The triplexer is NOT a three-way splitter. It is a DPP separator and a diplexer combined into a single package. Since you're not going to "backfeed", you need only the DPP separator part.

You have two choices:

1. Get a DPP separator

2. Use the triplexer and dummy load the distribution input (probably not necessary, but technically correct).


----------



## Soulweeper

The retailer I work for said I simply run a single cable from the Dish, to a diplexer, to the two inputs on the receiver, and then a coax from the output on the tuner to TV2.

If I have to use the dual cables that are already there, to the receiver, I will. I like doing it the other way to learn how it's done.

Either way, it will get done.


----------



## shadough

Every feed can be a single home run cable. IE: 2 cables to RCVR for SAT feeds, 1 cable to TV2. Installers tho, like to use the SAT feeds to "Back-feed" the TV2 output by "di-plexing" the signal in, an "di-plexing" it out, to save on cable. And to further save on wire, run only 1 SAT feed an use the separator behind the rcvr. Course the separator only works w/ DPP LNB's. If you've got the cabling in place, might as well use them, but the installers like to use a lil cable as possible


----------

